# Zips Chocolate Chip Passed Away



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm devastated. I can't believe I'm so sad over the loss of someone els horse. I did get to see him in person once though. I'm so sad right now.

GoHorseShow.com | Legendary Sire Zips Chocolate Chip Passes at 30 - GoHorseShow.com


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I was sorry to read that today too Didn't think he was that old:faceshot: 

Another great one gone...:sad: 
I always loved this video of him :loveshower: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLuejUCg5AI


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

LOve the Zippo Pine bar bred horses, and Zips Chocolate chip was one of his best sons
I bred to a son of Zips Chocolate Chip- Dont Skip This Chip-great mover!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Wow. I didn't think he was that old either. He will be missed.


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel honored to have met him in person at his home in Ohio last summer. He was magnificent, and you could tell he knew it. 
M


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He was a lovely horse and sired some awesome foals. It's so sad that they are really quite ancient at "only" 30 years old.


----------

